# Liver Shunt



## ChibabyCrazy (Mar 31, 2011)

Our 11 month old baby Peso is going in the morning for additional testing to see if he has a liver shunt... Im terrified that I might lose him! Did a little research on this and it looks like its a costly problem... I am unemployed at the moment and I don't have an extra few thousand dollars saved... 
He doesn't show any of the signs I have read about but something showed up in the blood work I had done because we were about to have him neutered.
Anyone out there had this problem with their furbaby and are there any other solutions??

Not going to get much sleep tonight worrying about my baby:crybaby:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I do hope all will be ok,keep us updated


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

welcome to the forum 
i hope your pup is alright.
*good thoughts sent your way*


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

It sounds like they are going to do a bile acid test. Please let us know what the results show!! Hoping for the best possible outcome for your baby!

Some liver conditions can be managed with diet and medication. Some require surgery. You'll just have to wait and see how severe it is.


----------



## ChibabyCrazy (Mar 31, 2011)

Well I didn't sleep a wink and my baby Peso is at the Vet now... They tell me they wont have results until tomorrow morning... I see another sleepless night coming up..... Boy my house is sure quite and lonely without that little critter running around. It is amazing how something that weighs less that 4 pounds can fill up or in this case empty my world!! I raised 3 Dalmatians, the last one was 15 when he passed 2 summers ago. I swore I would never get another dog because it hurt so much to lose them... Well then last spring my daughter brought me a puppy home from Mexico where she was living and teaching. Well I fell in love with him and now Im so afraid that Im going to lose him too.. Thanks for listening to me rant
Nicole


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

You can rant to us any time. Hope things turn out OK with your little one. Please keep us posted *hugs*


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I hope your wee fella is OK!


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

All I can suggest is to do some research if the vet comes back with surgery and medication. I agree, sometimes conditions can be managed with nutrition. I hope your little guy is okay. I know how important they become to us. Seems the smaller they are, the more room they take up in our hearts.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I hope his test comes back ok. It's a scary thing to think your baby is that sick. When they thought Smoke had a liver shunt, they changed his diet. They will want you to feed him Hills Science hepatic diet food, but there is better food out there that is low protein. Royal Canin hepatic diet is what I used. It has better grains and no corn or wheat. 

Sites sent to me by BrodysMom:
_I would certainly encourage you to join the liver yahoo group with members from all over the world who are dealing with liver issues. They will certainly be able to advise you on the most up to date care, diet, treatments, etc. There is no greater source on an issue than people who are living through the same thing! They have the answers you will need and can advise you._

canineliver-d : This list is for owners of dogs who curr

DogLiverDisease : Dog Liver Disease

Liver_Shunt_And_MVD_Support : Liver Shunt & MVD/HMD Support


----------



## ChibabyCrazy (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank you every-one for your support and information. I very much appreciate it!! Well picked him up from the Vet... They love him there because he is such a friendly little guy. Dr. had to force feed him for second blood test, but by the end of it he was climbing up his shoulder (Peso's favorite place) Vet complemented me on what a nice personality he has. Going to join the websites listed here and try not to worry too much today until I know what I am dealing with... It is just so nice to have my little buddy home 
Will keep you all posted as to his test results

Thanks again
Nicole


----------



## ChibabyCrazy (Mar 31, 2011)

Well the Vet just called and the news is not good!! The blood work showed Peso's results to more than twice the normal amount. Next step is a ultra sound at the cost of $523.00. I am unemployed at the moment and I have no idea how Im going to pay for this...then what???
This is definitely the last dog I will love as I just cant take this heartbreak again... Picked a Chihuahua do to their long lives and now my little boy is so sick...and I may not be able to afford to save him!! 
Im just broken hearted...... thanks for listening


----------



## ChibabyCrazy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ultra sound booked for next wednesday.... Going to try not to worry in the mean time and just enjoy my boy!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry, sweetie. I hope he won't need surgery and can be managed by diet. Hang in there.


----------



## ChibabyCrazy (Mar 31, 2011)

svdreamer said:


> So sorry, sweetie. I hope he won't need surgery and can be managed by diet. Hang in there.


Thanks I appreciate the support I have found here!!


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

You may be able to manage this with his diet...don't give up hope yet. A friend of mine has a chihuahua with liver problems and he is doing fine with special diets and care.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Alot of liver shunts can be managed by diet alone. Did your vet give give you an prescription for a liver diet food. It's not the best food but probably what will be good for Peso. I would cut protein out of his diet now. The sites listed above are really good. You can get alot of ideas on food and snacks to feed. I know Pupcorn treats has very little protein for a treat.


----------



## ChibabyCrazy (Mar 31, 2011)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Alot of liver shunts can be managed by diet alone. Did your vet give give you an prescription for a liver diet food. It's not the best food but probably what will be good for Peso. I would cut protein out of his diet now. The sites listed above are really good. You can get alot of ideas on food and snacks to feed. I know Pupcorn treats has very little protein for a treat.


No he has talked about changing food but has not told me what to yet. At this point he has sent Peso onto a specialist. Vet has also recommended that if he needs Liver shunt surgery to have him neutered and his baby teeth pulled at the same time with the other vet to minimize trauma for Peso. The teeth and the neutering are how we found this problem in the routine blood work prior to surgery. I have had a few friends say take him to my Vet for a second opinion as mine is not the cheapest out there. But I feel they care because they are giving up the neuter and Teeth exo cost by sending him to specialist. Going to follow his recommendations. The boy is booked for his ultra sound on Wednesday... Should be interesting tho because they don't want him to pee for 4 hours before test.... easier said than done with a toy dog who goes in the house on his pad. (we live in Calgary Canada and have tons an snow an it is still cold) any tips on stopping him from peeing before appt???
Again a BIG THANK-YOU to you and this board I am sooooooo glad I found you guys!!

Cheers Nicole


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Possibly putting him in a crate 4 hours before the vet visit will be the best as most dogs won't pee in a crate.

That's great that if needed, he will get everything done at once. Lot's less stress and he will only be under one time.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

There are alot of very kind knowledgeable people on the board. And we are here for one reason for the love of chihuahuas and to try to help each other out the best we can. 
I would wait to see what the US shows. Is the specialist doing the US. I would def see the specialist. LS dogs have a hard time recovering from the anesthesia, alough it is a lot for a little dog to go through at one surgery, it would save him from having to go through anesthesia again. 
As for not peeing, is he crate trained? If so I would keep him in the crate for the 4 hours as he shouldn't pee in the crate. I know that is a long time but, they will be able to get a better look on the ultrasound if he has a full bladder.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

No advise I'm afraid but sending hugs to you and your baby and hoping after the scan his illness cab managed by diet x x


----------



## sjm (Mar 7, 2011)

good luck! i will be thinking good thoughts for u


----------



## ChibabyCrazy (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks to you all.... to means a lot to know you are out there!!


----------



## ChibabyCrazy (Mar 31, 2011)

Great news!!!! Peso does not have a liver shunt:hello1:. His liver has a small amount of leakage which the vet says is quite normal in toy breeds. His liver is quite big for a tiny guy and very healthy. He told me to take him home and forget about the liver shunt and just enjoy him for many years to come. They also told me he was the nicest Chi baby. They were really pleased with how he behaved... atta boy!!
Thank- you to everyone on this board, you were very helpful and supportive and for that I am very grateful!! you are my angels :angel1:


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

That is WONDERFUL news Yaaaaaaay


----------



## ChibabyCrazy (Mar 31, 2011)

Zoey's Mom said:


> That is WONDERFUL news Yaaaaaaay


Thanks!!!!
BTW Zoey is just adorable!!! I want to eat her up lol


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Thank you, as is Peso




ChibabyCrazy said:


> Thanks!!!!
> BTW Zoey is just adorable!!! I want to eat her up lol


----------

